# 2009/10 HFNHL Endorsements



## Brock

HFNHL Endorsements

These will be added to HFNHL teamâ€™s revenue in order to help provide extra income for rising salaries. There are four different types of endorsement deals teams can choose from. No team is obligated to enter into an endorsement deal, it is simply a way for each team to try and earn extra revenue. The deadline for submission of endorsements is *Sunday, November 22, at 11:59 p.m. EST*. Please post a response with the team name and the endorsement(s) you would like to participate in. We apologize for the somewhat late notice and short response time needed, but the season will be starting soon and as a result these have to be in. It doesn't take much time to go through and select your endorsements.

1. Broadcast Deals: will allow each team the opportunity to make extra money by signing a T.V. deal with a major network. Extra revenue from this source will depend upon the quality of their respective club and the fans desire to watch them play.
2. Merchandise Deals: are run under a very simple principle. The better the team does, the more fans it attracts. The more fans a team attracts, the more merchandise a team will be able to sell.
3. Team Endorsements: are available to all clubs willing to gamble on the teamâ€™s upcoming season. They can be thought of as â€œCorporate Sponsorshipsâ€ in which a company aligns itself with a team for exposure to the hockey public. Certain companies want to be associated with certain types of teams and some have different expectations (and revenues) than others.
4. Individual Endorsements: are essentially players endorsing specific products. The only difference between this and real life is the team gets the money not the player.
Teams are rewarded for their playerâ€™s individual accomplishments. Individual performances only apply to players and prospects that are with your team for the entire season.

Each team has the opportunity to enter into ONE Broadcast Deal, ONE Merchandise Deal, and any combination of TWO Team Endorsements or Individual Endorsements.

Commitment and Risk
To enter into an agreement you must make a commitment and pay the â€œCostâ€ fee before the start of the season. This money comes out of your teamâ€™s budget immediately. You may cancel your endorsement deal anytime BEFORE your 42nd regular season game is played, however you will only receive 50% of the â€œCostâ€ fee back. *If you cancel an endorsement deal at any time during the season you CAN NOT sign the SAME deal again the following season. Please note any deals you participated in and canceled last season, as there will be a penalty assessed if you attempt to sign a deal your team is not eligible for.* Please see the 2008/09 thread for this information, http://hfboards.com/showthread.php?t=578742

So these deals are not without risks, as teams last year actually lost money on their deals and it could happen again if GMâ€™s donâ€™t plan properly in anticipation of their teamâ€™s and players performances. The system is also designed so that the higher the risk, the higher the revenue.

Submissions & Payout
Each General Manager will be required to submit their Endorsement commitments before the regular season begins. At the end of the season, each General Manager who qualifies for any of their Endorsement Deals must submit a detailed account of which obligations were met, and the statistical proof of the achievement.


Broadcast Deals
Teams are allowed to apply for ONE of the following:

1. CBC â€œHockey Night In Canadaâ€ Deal
Canadian Teams Only
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 90% capacity.
Cost Fee: $2,000,000
Revenue: $5,000,000
Bonus: $500 000 (If team averages 95% capacity)
Teams:

2. OLN Deal
American Teams Only
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 90% capacity.
Cost Fee: $2,000,000
Revenue: $5,000,000
Bonus: $500 000 (If team averages 95% capacity)
Teams:

3. TSN â€œTotal Sports Networkâ€ Deal
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 85% capacity.
Cost Fee: $1,500,000
Revenue: $3,500,000
Teams:

4. ABC Sports Deal
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 80% capacity.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
Teams:

5. Local Radio Network Deal
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 75% capacity.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,000,000
Teams:

Merchandise Deals
Teams are allowed to apply for ONE of the following:

1. CCM
Criteria: Team must either finish first in their division or have 55 wins.
Cost Fee: $2,000,000
Revenue: $4,000,000
Teams:

2. KOHO
Criteria: Team must make the playoffs and have home ice advantage in 1st round.
Cost Fee: $2,000,000
Revenue: $4,000,000
Teams:

3. NIKE
American Teams Only
Criteria: Team must make the playoffs and win 1st round series.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
Teams:

4. Bauer
Canadian Teams Only
Criteria: Team must make the playoffs and win 1st round series.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
Teams:

5. Synergy
Criteria: Team must improve by 20 points or more from the previous regular season
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
Bonus: $1,000,000 (30 points or more improvement)
Teams:

Team Endorsements
Teams are allowed to apply for any combination of TWO Team Endorsements or Individual Endorsements

1. Ford Motor Company
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a .500 or better home record.
Cost Fee: $1,500,000
Revenue: $3,000,000
Teams:

2. GM Motor Company
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a .500 or better road record.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $3,000,000
Teams:

3. Master Lock
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a penalty kill percentage of 87% or top 5 penalty killing unit.
Cost Fee: $1,500,000
Revenue: $3,500,000
Teams:

4. Energizer Battery
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a power play percentage of 16% or one of top 5 power play units.
Cost Fee: $1,500,000
Revenue: $3,500,000
Teams:

5. Pepsi Cola
American Teams Only
Criteria: Team must have a winning record against their conference.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,000,000
Teams:

6. Coca-Cola
Canadian Teams Only
Criteria: Team must have a winning record against their conference.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,000,000
Teams:

7. Prudential Financial
Criteria: Team must finish in the top 5 in the league in points/payroll. Rewards lower tier teams for the most efficient use of their budget. Payroll will include all game expenses for the year on a per game average (as calculated within the financial report)
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $3,000,000
Teams:

Individual Endorsements
Teams are allowed to apply for any combination of TWO Team Endorsements or Individual Endorsements

Budweiser Beer
American Teams Only
Criteria: Team must have a FORWARD who scores 40 or more goals in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $3,000,000
Teams:

Molson Beer
Canadian Teams Only
Criteria: Team must have a FORWARD who scores 40 or more goals in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $3,000,000
Teams:

Verizon
Criteria: Team must have a DEFENSEMAN who has at least 55 or finishes top 3 amongst defensemen in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
Teams:

Nextel
Criteria: Team must have a DEFENSEMAN who scores at least 18 goals or finishes top 3 amongst defensemen in the regular season
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
Teams:

PowerAde
Playerâ€™s team CANNOT endorse Pepsi Cola Company
Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who scores 25 or more goals in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
Teams:

Gatorade
Playerâ€™s team CANNOT endorse Coca-Cola Company
Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who has 35 or more assists in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
Teams:

The Home Depot
Criteria: Team must have a GOALIE who has a goals against average of 2.20 or lower minimum 40 games played
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $3,000,000
Teams:

Tim Hortonâ€™s
Criteria: Team must have a GOALIE who has a save percentage of 91% or higher minimum 40 games played.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $3,000,000
Teams:

Southwest Airlines
Criteria: Team must have a player who scores 10 or more power play goals in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,000,000
Teams:

Air Canada Airlines
Criteria: Team must have a player who scores 3 or more shorthanded goals in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,000,000
Teams:

Mountain Due
Eligibility:
1/ the player must be 21 years or younger as of Sept 30th, 2009.
2/ the player must have played in less than 40 NHL games during their career
3/ the player must remain unsigned and on the teamâ€™s prospect list
Criteria: Must have a prospect who accomplishes one of the following:

FEL/SEL/SVK/KHL/SUI:
- Forward with 30 points or more.
- Defenseman with 20 points or more.
- Goalie that ranks top 3 in GAA or SV%
- Any player winning a major award or named to the all-star team or rookie all-start team.

CZE:
- Forward with 30 points or more.
- Defenseman with 15 points or more.
- Goalie that ranks top 3 in GAA or SV%
- Any player winning a major award or named to the all-star team or rookie all-start team.

AHL:
- Forward with more than 40 points in the AHL
- Defenceman with more than 30 points in the AHL
- Goalie who finishes in the top 5 in either GAA or SV %
- Any player winning rookie of the year, being selected for an all star team, or being selected for the all rookie team

CHL:
- Forward with more than 100 points or top 5 in league scoring.
- Defenceman with more than 60 points or top 5 in defenseman.
- Goalie who finishes in the top 3 in either GAA or SV %.
- Any player who wins one of the following awards: Most Outstanding Player, Defenseman of the Year, Goaltender of the Year, Rookie of the Year, Playoff MVP, or Overage Player of the Year

NCAA:
- Forward with more than 45 points or top 5 in scoring.
- Defenceman with more than 30 points or top 5 in defenseman scoring .
- Goalie who finishes in the top 10 in either GAA or SV %.
- Any player nominated for the Hobey Baker Award.

USHL:
- Any player who wins one of the following awards: Defenseman of the year, Goaltender of the Year, Forward of the Year, Rookie of the Year, or Player of the Year

WJC:
- Any player named to the all-tournament team or named the best forward/defenseman/goalie of the tournament.
- Any player winning the scoring title of their team.

Fee: $1 million
Revenue: $1 million per player qualified (limit of one award per individual player and to a maximum of $4 million)
* Top European League would only be the Swedish Elite League, Finnish Elite League, Russian Super League, Czech Elite League, Swiss Elite League or Slovakian Elite League
Teams:

Have at em guys.


----------



## Default101

I do have one question and this always seems to comes up at some point. If a player like for example Phoenix will obviously be going for the Mountain Due, and Sanguinetti is already almost at the AHL total for a defenceman. If i have him on my team, and he is traded midway through the season, Will I gain his 1M under my endorsement becasue he achieved the milestone with my team, or will it go to whoever has him at the end of the year?


----------



## Canuck09

Brock said:


> HFNHL Endorsements
> 
> Mountain Due
> Eligibility:
> 1/ the player must be 21 years or younger as of *Sept 30th, 2008.*
> 2/ the player must have played in less than 40 NHL games during their career
> 3/ the player must remain unsigned and on the team’s prospect list
> Criteria: Must have a prospect who accomplishes one of the following:




Is that supposed to be 2008 or 2009 for the cutoff date?


----------



## Brock

Canuck09 said:


> Is that supposed to be 2008 or 2009 for the cutoff date?




Nice catch. 2009.


----------



## Brock

Ry-Dogg said:


> I do have one question and this always seems to comes up at some point. If a player like for example Phoenix will obviously be going for the Mountain Due, and Sanguinetti is already almost at the AHL total for a defenceman. If i have him on my team, and he is traded midway through the season, Will I gain his 1M under my endorsement becasue he achieved the milestone with my team, or will it go to whoever has him at the end of the year?




While Abbas can perhaps answer this question best since he is handling the tracking of endorsements, I believe in the past neither team has gotten the endorsement. A player had to remain on your prospect list for the entire season; thus meaning neither the team trading a prospect or the team acquiring a prospect could receive the endorsement money.


----------



## Wildman

Any idea when the rating challenge will be done. I am asking cause it might play a role on what endorsement I sign up for.


----------



## Brock

islanders said:


> Any idea when the rating challenge will be done. I am asking cause it might play a role on what endorsement I sign up for.




Yeah, all of us in the East are waiting I believe. Ville is returning from vacation today, or tomorrow and that's when he said he'd do his. 

I know the West is completely finished.


----------



## Ohio Jones

Brock said:


> I know the West is completely finished.




Except, presumably, for goalies, which I think everyone is patiently waiting on (recognizing that Ville was travelling).

Couple of things:

Because of the new simulator, people might want to be cautious about signing up for some categories since we're not 100% how they'll play out -- attendance, for instance.

Also, I'm pretty sure we determined that in previous years 55 assists was not a reaosnable target for an HFNHL defenceman in the FHL, and so were going to adjust this mark downwards (45 or 50 being alternatives). However, in the new sim I'm not sure what's reasonable anymore. Have we made an effort to scrub these categories against a full simulated season's performance with STHS to see how they bear out?


----------



## MatthewFlames

Ohio Jones said:


> However, in the new sim I'm not sure what's reasonable anymore. Have we made an effort to scrub these categories against a full simulated season's performance with STHS to see how they bear out?




This is a good point Doug. Brock and I have just run a test season to determine if the stats work & what the league sliders should be, with some alarming results - which we'll publish later today - because there will be news about the a simple solution that we discovered as well. With the solution in place, the statistical performance of the players is remarkably NHL like, with the odd outlier and of course a reflection in an individual players stats of line-mates and overall team quality.


----------



## Ohio Jones

MatthewFlames said:


> This is a good point Doug. Brock and I have just run a test season to determine if the stats work & what the league sliders should be, with some alarming results - which we'll publish later today - because there will be news about the a simple solution that we discovered as well. With the solution in place, the statistical performance of the players is remarkably NHL like, with the odd outlier and of course a reflection in an individual players stats of line-mates and overall team quality.




Ooh, sounds interesting. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Brock

Florida Panthers sign up for the following endorsements:

1. ABC Sports Deal
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 80% capacity.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000

2. CCM
Criteria: Team must either finish first in their division or have 55 wins.
Cost Fee: $2,000,000
Revenue: $4,000,000

3. Energizer Battery
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a power play percentage of 16% or one of top 5 power play units.
Cost Fee: $1,500,000
Revenue: $3,500,000

4. PowerAde
Playerâ€™s team CANNOT endorse Pepsi Cola Company
Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who scores 25 or more goals in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000

Total Cost: $5,500,000
Potential Revenue: $12,500,000


----------



## Default101

*Phoenix Coyotes EndorsementsS*

Same as last year..

PowerAde
Playerâ€™s team CANNOT endorse Pepsi Cola Company
Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who scores 25 or more goals in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
Teams:

Mountain Due
Fee: $1 million
Revenue: $1 million per player qualified (limit of one award per individual player and to a maximum of $4 million)

Cost: $2,000,000
Potential Revenue: $6,500,000


----------



## kasper11

*For the Devils....*

2. OLN Deal
American Teams Only
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 90% capacity.
Cost Fee: $2,000,000
Revenue: $5,000,000
Bonus: $500 000 (If team averages 95% capacity)

2. KOHO
Criteria: Team must make the playoffs and have home ice advantage in 1st round.
Cost Fee: $2,000,000
Revenue: $4,000,000
Teams:

PowerAde
Player’s team CANNOT endorse Pepsi Cola Company
Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who scores 25 or more goals in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
Teams:

1. Ford Motor Company
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a .500 or better home record.
Cost Fee: $1,500,000
Revenue: $3,000,000
Teams:

Total Cost: $6,500,000
Potential Payout: $15,000,000


----------



## ThrashersGM

The Thrashers would like to sign up for the following Endorsements.

5. Synergy
Criteria: Team must improve by 20 points or more from the previous regular season
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
Bonus: $1,000,000 (30 points or more improvement)

PowerAde
Playerâ€™s team CANNOT endorse Pepsi Cola Company
Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who scores 25 or more goals in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000

Total Cost: $2,000,000
Potential Revenue: $6,000,000


----------



## Dr.Sens(e)

The St. Louis Blues commit to the following endorsement deals:

OLN (90% attendance) $2 million commit / $5 million payout
KOHO (home ice advantage in 1st round of playoffs) $2 million commit / $4 million payout
GM (road record of .500 or better) $1 million commit / $3 million payout
Mountaind Due (Prospect achievements) $1 million commit / $4 million payout

Total commitment of $6 million with a potential payout up to $16 million.


----------



## Ohio Jones

Ohio Jones said:


> I'm pretty sure we determined that in previous years 55 assists was not a reaosnable target for an HFNHL defenceman in the FHL, and so were going to adjust this mark downwards (45 or 50 being alternatives). However, in the new sim I'm not sure what's reasonable anymore. Have we made an effort to scrub these categories against a full simulated season's performance with STHS to see how they bear out?




Looking at the test seasons, it appears that neither of the defenceman endorsement categories are reasonable, in that only one player in the entire league achieved either target (and no player achieved both). Perhaps these two endorsement deals should be changed to simply "... must have a defenceman in the top 5 in league goals sored" and "... in league assists".


----------



## Ohio Jones

The Columbus Blue Jackets commit to the following endorsement deals:
*
OLN (90% Capacity)*
Cost: $2.0 M
Potential Payout: $5.5 M

*Gatorade (Player 25 or younger with 35 assists)*
Cost: $1 M
Potential Payout: $2.5 M

*Mountain Due/Dew  (Prospect achievements)*
Cost: $1 M
Potential Payout: $4 M

*Total Cost: $4 M
Maximum Potential Payout: $12 M*


----------



## Wildman

*Islanders Endorsement Deals*

TSN â€œTotal Sports Networkâ€ Deal
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 85% capacity.
Cost Fee: $1,500,000
Revenue: $3,500,000

Synergy
Criteria: Team must improve by 20 points or more from the previous regular season
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
Bonus: $1,000,000 (30 points or more improvement)

Southwest Airlines
Criteria: Team must have a player who scores 10 or more power play goals in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,000,000

Mountain Due
Eligibility:
1/ the player must be 21 years or younger as of Sept 30th, 2009.
2/ the player must have played in less than 40 NHL games during their career
3/ the player must remain unsigned and on the teamâ€™s prospect list
Criteria: Must have a prospect who accomplishes one of the following:
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $4,000,000

Cost: $4,500,000
Potential Endorsement Revenue: $12,000,000


----------



## Canuck09

The Oilers would like to sign up for the following...

CBC â€œHockey Night In Canadaâ€ Deal
Canadian Teams Only
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 90% capacity.
Cost Fee: $2,000,000
Revenue: $5,000,000
Bonus: $500 000 (If team averages 95% capacity)

PowerAde
Playerâ€™s team CANNOT endorse Pepsi Cola Company
Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who scores 25 or more goals in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000

Gatorade
Playerâ€™s team CANNOT endorse Coca-Cola Company
Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who has 35 or more assists in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000

*Cost: $4,000,000
Potential Payout: $10,500,000*


----------



## Hossa

Canucks sign up for the following endorsements:

3. TSN â€œTotal Sports Networkâ€ Deal
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 85% capacity.
Cost Fee: $1,500,000
Revenue: $3,500,000

4. Bauer
Canadian Teams Only
Criteria: Team must make the playoffs and win 1st round series.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000

PowerAde
Playerâ€™s team CANNOT endorse Pepsi Cola Company
Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who scores 25 or more goals in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000

2. GM Motor Company
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a .500 or better road record.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $3,000,000


Total Cost: $4,500,000
Total Revenue: $11,500,000


----------



## PasiK

IS the test season visible somewhere?

I just dont want to take risk and send endorsements yet without seeing from the results how the league settings are set.


----------



## Ohio Jones

PasiK said:


> IS the test season visible somewhere?
> 
> I just dont want to take risk and send endorsements yet without seeing from the results how the league settings are set.




The link can be found in this thread: http://hfboards.com/showthread.php?t=704628

... and also in a league-wide email you should have received. There are caveats about using this to project performance, since some things were affected by the sim process that would not occur during a regular season. You can read about it in the thread and email.


----------



## PasiK

Ohio Jones said:


> The link can be found in this thread: http://hfboards.com/showthread.php?t=704628
> 
> ... and also in a *league-wide email you should have received*. There are caveats about using this to project performance, since some things were affected by the sim process that would not occur during a regular season. You can read about it in the thread and email.




No, I have never received league-wide emails


----------



## PasiK

Broadcast Deals

4. ABC Sports Deal
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 80% capacity.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000

3. NIKE
American Teams Only
Criteria: Team must make the playoffs and win 1st round series.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000

3. Master Lock
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a penalty kill percentage of 87% or top 5 penalty killing unit.
Cost Fee: $1,500,000
Revenue: $3,500,000

PowerAde
Playerâ€™s team CANNOT endorse Pepsi Cola Company
Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who scores 25 or more goals in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000

Total cost: 4,500,000
Total revenue: 11,000,000


----------



## Ohio Jones

PasiK said:


> No, I have never received league-wide emails




Then you (and anyone else who isn't receiving them) need to go to our YahooGroups page (http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/hfnhl/) and sign up with an email address. You can adjust your email preferences, so make sure you're set up to receive the emails in a way that suits your needs. you can also review past emails on this page.

(It's the same Group that hosts our league files, so you should be familiar with it).


----------



## PasiK

Ohio Jones said:


> Then you (and anyone else who isn't receiving them) need to go to our YahooGroups page (http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/hfnhl/) and sign up with an email address. You can adjust your email preferences, so make sure you're set up to receive the emails in a way that suits your needs. you can also review past emails on this page.
> 
> (It's the same Group that hosts our league files, so you should be familiar with it).




finally fixed .. group mails went to my yahoo address


----------



## Ohio Jones

PasiK said:


> finally fixed .. group mails went to my yahoo address




Good stuff, glad it's sorted.


----------



## Tampa GM

Tampa Bay signs up for

PowerAde
Playerâ€™s team CANNOT endorse Pepsi Cola Company
Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who scores 25 or more goals in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
Teams:

Mountain Due


----------



## Dryden

Brock said:


> HFNHL Endorsements
> 
> The deadline for submission of endorsements is *Sunday, November 21, at 11:59 p.m. EST*.




Um Sunday the 22nd? or today


----------



## MatthewFlames

For the Flames

1. CBC â€œHockey Night In Canadaâ€ Deal
Canadian Teams Only
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 90% capacity.
Cost Fee: $2,000,000
Revenue: $5,000,000
Bonus: $500 000 (If team averages 95% capacity)

2. Synergy
Criteria: Team must improve by 20 points or more from the previous regular season
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
Bonus: $1,000,000 (30 points or more improvement)

3. Ford Motor Company
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a .500 or better home record.
Cost Fee: $1,500,000
Revenue: $3,000,000

4. Molson Beer
Canadian Teams Only
Criteria: Team must have a FORWARD who scores 40 or more goals in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $3,000,000

5. Mountain Dew
Fee: $1 million
Revenue: $1 million per player qualified (limit of one award per individual player and to a maximum of $4 million)

FEE: 6.5 Million
ELIGIBLE AMOUNT: 19 Million


----------



## Hossa

MatthewFlames said:


> For the Flames
> 
> 1. CBC â€œHockey Night In Canadaâ€ Deal
> Canadian Teams Only
> Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 90% capacity.
> Cost Fee: $2,000,000
> Revenue: $5,000,000
> Bonus: $500 000 (If team averages 95% capacity)
> 
> 2. Synergy
> Criteria: Team must improve by 20 points or more from the previous regular season
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $2,500,000
> Bonus: $1,000,000 (30 points or more improvement)
> 
> 3. Ford Motor Company
> Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a .500 or better home record.
> Cost Fee: $1,500,000
> Revenue: $3,000,000
> 
> 4. Molson Beer
> Canadian Teams Only
> Criteria: Team must have a FORWARD who scores 40 or more goals in the regular season.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $3,000,000
> 
> 5. Mountain Dew
> Fee: $1 million
> Revenue: $1 million per player qualified (limit of one award per individual player and to a maximum of $4 million)
> 
> FEE: 6.5 Million
> ELIGIBLE AMOUNT: 19 Million




DId I miss something, or how can you sign up for 3 Team and Individual endorsements?


----------



## Dryden

*Hawks Endorsements*

ABC Sports Deal (80% capacity) Cost Fee: $1,000,000 Revenue: $2,500,000

Mountain Due Cost $1,000,000 

Total cost $2,000,000 Payout up to $6,500,000


----------



## TorontoGM

Deadline is Tomorrow and Matt you can only choose 4 Endorsements


----------



## Brock

Dryden said:


> Um Sunday the 22nd? or today




Good catch. Good thing I don't teach young kids about how to read a calendar or anything.


----------



## TorontoGM

Also just to let everyone know, we will be removing the funds at the beginning of the season. Please ensure your bank accounts can accommodate the decrease.


----------



## Dryden

What about Doug's question about the defense endorsements? Is it going to be changed to top 5 or stay 18 goals and 55 assists?


----------



## HFNHL Canadiens

Montreal will signs up for....

Mountain Dew
Fee: $1 million
Revenue: $1 million per player qualified (limit of one award per individual player and to a maximum of $4 million)

Gatorade
Player’s team CANNOT endorse Coca-Cola Company
Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who has 35 or more assists in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000

Total Cost: $2 million
Total Revenue: $6.5 million


----------



## TorontoGM

Dryden said:


> What about Doug's question about the defense endorsements? Is it going to be changed to top 5 or stay 18 goals and 55 assists?




Yes! There is a change

Verizon
Criteria: Team must have a DEFENSEMAN who has at least 55 or finishes top 3 amongst defensemen in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
Teams:

Nextel
Criteria: Team must have a DEFENSEMAN who scores at least 18 goals or finishes top 3 amongst defensemen in the regular season
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
Teams:


----------



## Dryden

thanks


----------



## Ville Isopaa

For Colorado:

OLN Deal
American Teams Only
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 90% capacity.
Cost Fee: $2,000,000
Revenue: $5,000,000
Bonus: $500 000 (If team averages 95% capacity)

KOHO
Criteria: Team must make the playoffs and have home ice advantage in 1st round.
Cost Fee: $2,000,000
Revenue: $4,000,000

Gatorade
Playerâ€™s team CANNOT endorse Coca-Cola Company
Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who has 35 or more assists in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000

Mountain Due
Fee: $1 million
Revenue: $1 million per player qualified (limit of one award per individual player and to a maximum of $4 million)

Total cost: 6,000,000
Total revenue: 16,000,000


----------



## Fan.At

Nashville signs up for the following endorsements:

1. ABC Sports Deal
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 80% capacity.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000

2. PowerAde
Player’s team CANNOT endorse Pepsi Cola Company
Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who scores 25 or more goals in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000

3. Mountain Due
Cost Fee: $1,000,000


----------



## spintheblackcircle

Minn only signs for the following:


Local Radio Network Deal
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 75% capacity.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,000,000


----------



## HFNHL Commish

For the Anaheim Ducks:

ABC Sports Deal
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 80% capacity.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000

Mountain Due
Eligibility:
1/ the player must be 21 years or younger as of Sept 30th, 2009.
2/ the player must have played in less than 40 NHL games during their career
3/ the player must remain unsigned and on the teamâ€™s prospect list
Criteria: Must have a prospect who accomplishes one of the following:
Fee: $1 million
Revenue: $1 million per player qualified (limit of one award per individual player and to a maximum of $4 million)

Total cost: *$2,000,000*
Total potential revenue: *$6,500,000*


----------



## radir

*Ottawa Senators*

1. Broadcast Deal
TSN “Total Sports Network” Deal
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 85% capacity.
Cost Fee: $1,500,000
Revenue: $3,500,000

2. Individual Endorsements
Tim Horton’s
Criteria: Team must have a GOALIE who has a save percentage of 91% or higher minimum 40 games played.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $3,000,000

*Total Cost *: 2.5M$
*Total potential revenue*: $6,500,000

Thanks!


----------



## MatthewFlames

Hossa said:


> DId I miss something, or how can you sign up for 3 Team and Individual endorsements?




Thanks for catching that. I meant:

For the Flames

1. CBC â€œHockey Night In Canadaâ€ Deal
Canadian Teams Only
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 90% capacity.
Cost Fee: $2,000,000
Revenue: $5,000,000
Bonus: $500 000 (If team averages 95% capacity)

2. Ford Motor Company
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a .500 or better home record.
Cost Fee: $1,500,000
Revenue: $3,000,000

3. Molson Beer
Canadian Teams Only
Criteria: Team must have a FORWARD who scores 40 or more goals in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $3,000,000

4. Mountain Dew
Fee: $1 million
Revenue: $1 million per player qualified (limit of one award per individual player and to a maximum of $4 million)


----------



## Vaive-Alive

For the Bruins:

OLN Deal
American Teams Only
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 90% capacity.
Cost Fee: $2,000,000
Revenue: $5,000,000
Bonus: $500 000 (If team averages 95% capacity)

3. Ford Motor Company
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a .500 or better home record.
Cost Fee: $1,500,000
Revenue: $3,000,000

5. Pepsi Cola
American Teams Only
Criteria: Team must have a winning record against their conference.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,000,000

Thanks,

GM Kruegs


----------



## TorontoGM

Toronto signs up for the following.

1. CBC â€œHockey Night In Canadaâ€ Deal
Canadian Teams Only
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 90% capacity.
Cost Fee: $2,000,000
Revenue: $5,000,000
Bonus: $500 000 (If team averages 95% capacity)
Teams:

1. Ford Motor Company
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a .500 or better home record.
Cost Fee: $1,500,000
Revenue: $3,000,000
Teams:

2. GM Motor Company
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a .500 or better road record.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $3,000,000
Teams:

Cost 4.5 M
Potential Revenue: 11.5M


----------



## TorontoGM

Is that it for the endorsements?


----------



## The old geezer

TorontoGM said:


> Is that it for the endorsements?




I've sent you an e-mail Abbas.


----------



## TorontoGM

MatthewFlames said:


> Thanks for catching that. I meant:
> 
> For the Flames
> 
> 1. CBC â€œHockey Night In Canadaâ€ Deal
> Canadian Teams Only
> Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 90% capacity.
> Cost Fee: $2,000,000
> Revenue: $5,000,000
> Bonus: $500 000 (If team averages 95% capacity)
> 
> 2. Ford Motor Company
> Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a .500 or better home record.
> Cost Fee: $1,500,000
> Revenue: $3,000,000
> 
> 3. Molson Beer
> Canadian Teams Only
> Criteria: Team must have a FORWARD who scores 40 or more goals in the regular season.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $3,000,000
> 
> 4. Mountain Dew
> Fee: $1 million
> Revenue: $1 million per player qualified (limit of one award per individual player and to a maximum of $4 million)




Matt - same mistake...you can't have Molson + MD + Ford. You can only have 2 of those.

Please revise.
AC


----------



## The old geezer

For Detroit:

ABC Sports Deal - I backed out of TSN (85%) last year so hoping I can at least hit 80%
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 80% capacity.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000

Nike - Probably fail miserably on this one again this year but gotta try 
Criteria: Team must make the playoffs and win 1st round series.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000

Tim Hortonâ€™s
Criteria: Team must have a GOALIE who has a save percentage of 91% or higher minimum 40 games played.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $3,000,000

Gatorade
Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who has 35 or more assists in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000

Total Cost: $4M
Max Payout: $10.5M


----------



## Ohio Jones

So far the following teams do not appear to have submitted endorsements, and the deadline is decidedly passed...:

BUF
NYR
PHI
PIT
CAR
WAS
DAL
LAK

Now, this may be by choice, however considering how easy some of the endorsements are to achieve, it's hard to imagine why a team wouldn't sign up for *something*.

Surprised not to see anything from our new GM in Philly... and a number of our veteran GMs also appear not to have participated. 

I'm particularly concerned (yet again) with the disappearing act from our Australia-based GMs, whose participation seems to have been waning more and more each season. Is it finally time to pull the plug on Carolina and Buffalo before we start the new season?? (Feel free to show up and contradict me Mr Pitt, Mr Ong...).

Hopefully some of these guys have sent emails or something...


----------



## Canuck09

Ohio Jones said:


> So far the following teams do not appear to have submitted endorsements, and the deadline is decidedly passed...:
> 
> BUF
> NYR
> PHI
> PIT
> CAR
> WAS
> DAL
> LAK
> 
> Now, this may be by choice, however considering how easy some of the endorsements are to achieve, it's hard to imagine why a team wouldn't sign up for *something*.
> 
> Surprised not to see anything from our new GM in Philly... and a number of our veteran GMs also appear not to have participated.
> 
> I'm particularly concerned (yet again) with the disappearing act from our Australia-based GMs, whose participation seems to have been waning more and more each season. Is it finally time to pull the plug on Carolina and Buffalo before we start the new season?? (Feel free to show up and contradict me Mr Pitt, Mr Ong...).
> 
> Hopefully some of these guys have sent emails or something...




While I can't speak to why he didn't participate in the Endorsement program I can say that I've spoken to Mr Pitt on MSN a couple times recently (one of those being earlier today) about possible trades.


----------



## Ohio Jones

Canuck09 said:


> While I can't speak to why he didn't participate in the Endorsement program I can say that I've spoken to Mr Pitt on MSN a couple times recently (one of those being earlier today) about possible trades.




Good to know, thanks.


----------



## Brock

Ohio Jones said:


> Good to know, thanks.




And I spoke to Mr. Ong about a possible trade through email yesterday.

So they appear to be alive.


----------



## Ohio Jones

Brock said:


> And I spoke to Mr. Ong about a possible trade through email yesterday.
> 
> So they appear to be alive.




Good on both counts. No idea why they wouldn't have participated in this part of the process, but hopefully they never find themselves in financial difficulties.


----------



## Fooladelfia

Im not sure if I can win in one of this endorsement.... that's why i hesitate.


----------



## Ohio Jones

flyershfnhl said:


> Im not sure if I can win in one of this endorsement.... that's why i hesitate.




It's extremely difficult to fail to get at least 75% attendance unless your tickets are ridiculously overpriced, so that's an easy one. Nilsson and Kostitsyn are both players 25 or under that would seem to give you a decent shot at 35 assists, depending on your line combinations. That's just off the top of my head though.

One thing to keep in mind (I think it's covered in the rules in the first post) is that you have a chance to back out of endorsements mid-season if it looks like you're not going to make it. That gives you half your investment back, so you're looking at risking $500k against a possibility of around $2.5M per endorsement (choosing carefully). The test season gives you some small indication of what players can accomplish, and how attendance works. But at the end of the day, first season in, it won't kill your team not do an endorsement if you're too uncertain. It's just lost revenues.

In general, for threads like this, though, we encourage all GMs - even if they're choosing not to participate - to post a response so we know they're at least following the league's activities. Helps us keeps track.


----------



## Fooladelfia

For Flyers

Gatorade
Playerâ€™s team CANNOT endorse Coca-Cola Company
Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who has 35 or more assists in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000

Local Radio Network Deal
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 75% capacity.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,000,000


----------



## Ohio Jones

flyershfnhl said:


> For Flyers
> 
> Gatorade
> Playerâ€™s team CANNOT endorse Coca-Cola Company
> Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who has 35 or more assists in the regular season.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $2,500,000
> 
> Local Radio Network Deal
> Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 75% capacity.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $2,000,000




Alvy: I do hope you looked at the other endorsements and thought this through, since I was just going off the top of my head. A quick look at the Test season showed the Flyers with 88% attendance (http://www.hfnhl.com/2010/TESTY/TEST2-TeamFinance.html#Flyers). Not saying that's necessarily a reliable predictor of future performance (insert your favourite mutual fund disclaimer here!), but it would suggest you could probably have risked a little more here.

I don't know about any other endorsement opportunities you might have considered, just hoping you took a good look through before going with my first guesses, since they were not meant to be formal recommendations...


----------



## SPG

RANGERS

4. ABC Sports Deal
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 80% capacity.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
Teams:

Gatorade

Playerâ€™s team CANNOT endorse Coca-Cola Company
Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who has 35 or more assists in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
Teams:

Mountain Due
Eligibility:
1/ the player must be 21 years or younger as of Sept 30th, 2009.
2/ the player must have played in less than 40 NHL games during their career
3/ the player must remain unsigned and on the teamâ€™s prospect list


----------



## TorontoGM

Can we sticky this? 

Also Matt K. Still need you to revise your Endorsement submission


----------



## MatthewFlames

TorontoGM said:


> Can we sticky this?
> 
> Also Matt K. Still need you to revise your Endorsement submission




Having never actually really applied for endorsements before, and since its my first year in the league...

1. CBC â€œHockey Night In Canadaâ€ Deal
Canadian Teams Only
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 90% capacity.
Cost Fee: $2,000,000
Revenue: $5,000,000
Bonus: $500 000 (If team averages 95% capacity)

2. Synergy
Criteria: Team must improve by 20 points or more from the previous regular season
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
Bonus: $1,000,000 (30 points or more improvement)

3. Ford Motor Company
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a .500 or better home record.
Cost Fee: $1,500,000
Revenue: $3,000,000

4. Molson Beer
Canadian Teams Only
Criteria: Team must have a FORWARD who scores 40 or more goals in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $3,000,000


----------



## TorontoGM

*Endorsement Withdrawals*

Matt - please remove the following $$ amounts from each teams bank balance.



Teams Endorsement Cost 
Florida -- 5,500,000 
Phoenix -- 2,000,000 
Devils -- 6,500,000 
Atlanta -- 2,000,000 
Blues -- 6,000,000 
CBJ -- 4,000,000 
NYI -- 4,500,000 
Oilers -- 4,000,000 
Canucks -- 4,500,000 
Sharks -- 4,500,000 
Tampa -- 1,500,000 
Blackhawks -- 2,000,000 
Canadians -- 2,000,000 
Colorado -- 6,000,000 
Nashville -- 3,000,000 
Wild -- 1,000,000 
Ducks -- 2,000,000 
Senators -- 2,500,000 
Bruins -- 4,500,000 
Leafs -- 4,500,000 
Wings -- 4,000,000 
Flyers -- 2,000,000 
Rangers -- 3,000,000 
Flames -- 5,500,000


----------



## PasiK

Matt --- 

Please cancel my endorsements .. I cant spend money for endorsements, because i am travelling close to zero balance


----------



## Brock

PasiK said:


> Matt ---
> 
> Please cancel my endorsements .. I cant spend money for endorsements, because i am travelling close to zero balance




Not to be an insensitive ass here. And not to speak for Abbas or anything. But would this even be allowed?

Pasi, I know you're in some financial trouble with the recent trades you've made, but just dropping your endorsements on a whim after the deadline has passed doesn't seem kosher with me (considering the preseason has started and trades have been made). Obviously there's nothing wrong with dropping your endorsements at any time, but wouldn't (or shouldn't) you only be entitled to a 50% rebate, as is the usual for the dropping of endorsement contracts.

After all, if we allow you to just drop them, could we not also allow all the General Managers to examine the results of the preseason in order to change their endorsements (now knowing what they know). I think it opens up a seriously large can of worms.

Just my two cents (albeit ********* coins).


----------



## TorontoGM

Brock said:


> Not to be an insensitive ass here. And not to speak for Abbas or anything. But would this even be allowed?
> 
> Pasi, I know you're in some financial trouble with the recent trades you've made, but just dropping your endorsements on a whim after the deadline has passed doesn't seem kosher with me (considering the preseason has started and trades have been made). Obviously there's nothing wrong with dropping your endorsements at any time, but wouldn't (or shouldn't) you only be entitled to a 50% rebate, as is the usual for the dropping of endorsement contracts.
> 
> After all, if we allow you to just drop them, could we not also allow all the General Managers to examine the results of the preseason in order to change their endorsements (now knowing what they know). I think it opens up a seriously large can of worms.
> 
> Just my two cents (albeit ********* coins).




I'm sorry Pasi, but Brock is correct in this situation, you can't back out of Endorsements at this point. You will have an opportunity to back out at the midway point in the season, but that will follow the original rules in which 50% of the cost will be returned.


----------



## Ohio Jones

TorontoGM said:


> I'm sorry Pasi, but Brock is correct in this situation, you can't back out of Endorsements at this point. You will have an opportunity to back out at the midway point in the season, but that will follow the original rules in which 50% of the cost will be returned.




Technically, I believe he can back out at any time prior to the mid-point (including now), but still sacrifices half the invested money.

Pasi, surely you knew how tight money was when you signed up for these? What were you thinking?


----------



## PasiK

I am not worrying my cash situation .. but heard from Isles GM that we need to have 5mil to start season?


----------



## Wildman

PasiK said:


> I am not worrying my cash situation .. but heard from Isles GM that we need to have 5mil to start season?




Pasi, there is no pre requirement to have $5M...I was suggesting to you to have $5M in bank just in case the schedule forces you to play many away games at the begining of the season.


----------



## PasiK

Cool .. I am hanging on a edge like a cliffhanger without a rope


----------



## MatthewFlames

PasiK said:


> Cool .. I am hanging on a edge like a cliffhanger without a rope




Me too. For 4 years! Brock, you're right. I suck as a GM.


----------



## TorontoGM

Can someone sticky this thread.


Matt K - can you let everyone know when you have removed the funds from the bank accounts.

Abbas


----------



## MatthewFlames

TorontoGM said:


> Matt K - can you let everyone know when you have removed the funds from the bank accounts.




I will probably do it tomorrow when I have a few extra minutes.


----------



## Ohio Jones

Congrats to Columbus Blue Jackets prospect *Derek Stepan* who was named to the WJC All-Tournament team as Captain of the Gold Medal-winning US Team. His 14 points and +9 in 7 games led the American squad.

http://www.iihf.com/channels0910/wm...niors/article/eberle-voted-mvp.html?tx_ttnews[backPid]=2956&cHash=ec9b7915cb

That's one down for the Blue Jackets' Mountain Dew/Due tally. 

EDIT:

It's 3 down, actually:
- *Andre Petersson* lead Team Sweden in scoring. (http://www.iihf.com/channels0910/wm20/statistics.html)
- *Jerome Flaake* was named the best forward of the Div 1 tournament (http://www.iihf.com/channels0910/wm...rticle/germany-norway-promoted.html?tx_ttnews[backPid]=2954&cHash=3461e273f1)

Now I just have to get one more player to hit a milestone in their season play, and I'm golden.


----------



## Dryden

Corrected link:

http://www.iihf.com/channels0910/wm...html?tx_ttnews[backPid]=2956&cHash=ec9b7915cb


----------



## Ohio Jones

Dryden said:


> Corrected link:
> 
> http://www.iihf.com/channels0910/wm...html?tx_ttnews[backPid]=2956&cHash=ec9b7915cb




Thanks Dry!


----------



## HFNHL Commish

For the Mountain Dew endorsement, here are links to this year's AHL All-Star rosters:

Canada
PlanetUSA

The Ducks' P.K. Subban is a starter for the Canadian team.


----------



## RedWingsLegacy

Hi seeing as i just took over the team and Dallas hasnt put in any endorsments i was wondering if i could unless it is to late to do so if so i understand completly


----------



## Ohio Jones

DallasGM said:


> Hi seeing as i just took over the team and Dallas hasnt put in any endorsments i was wondering if i could unless it is to late to do so if so i understand completly




I'm afraid it would be too late, as the idea is to project how you think your players and prospects will do during the season. With leagues (HFNHL, NHL and otherwise) all approaching or past the half-way mark, I'm afraid it would be an unfair advantage to let you select endorsements now.

But there's always next season, Zach!


----------



## RedWingsLegacy

Ya thats what i figured and its no problem just figured i would check anyways


----------



## MatthewFlames

TorontoGM said:


> Matt - please remove the following $$ amounts from each teams bank balance.




This chore is now done.


----------



## Brock

MatthewFlames said:


> This chore is now done.




Are those teams showing with brackets around their numbers actually bankrupt? It would appear that way...which is incredibly troubling...


----------



## Ville Isopaa

Brock said:


> Are those teams showing with brackets around their numbers actually bankrupt? It would appear that way...which is incredibly troubling...




It seems like the brackets indicate a negative number, which would mean CGY is bankrupt and BOS, OTT and SJ project to go bankrupt before the end of the season.


----------



## Ohio Jones

... and the Columbus Blue Jackets go 4-for-4 with their Mountain Dew (Due!) endorsements. After netting three targets at the World Juniors (All-Star *Derek Stepan*, top Swedish Scorer *Andre Petersson*, and Best Forward of the Div 1 tournament *Jerome Flaake*), the Wisconsin Badgers' *Brendan Smith* has hit over 30 points as a defenceman in the NCAA. Smith's 31 points (and counting) are not only over 30, not merely in the top 5 of NCAA blueliners -- he leads all defencemen in scoring and is considered an early candidate for the Hobey Baker award. (Personally though I wouldn't give it to him -- he's not even the best defenceman on his team -- that honour goes to Ryan McDonagh - another Blue Jackets prospect!).

That endorsement alone will make up for any negatives in the bank balance at the end of the regular season. With additional endorsements to come, and playoff revenues looking like a distinct possibility, the Blue Jackets will live - barely! - to play another day.


----------



## Vaive-Alive

Hmmm - was wondering why I woke up and my season's end balance was projected to be in the red. I thought the funds had been removed. C'est la vie. There are ways to deal with this.

GM Bruins


----------



## MatthewFlames

Brock said:


> Are those teams showing with brackets around their numbers actually bankrupt? It would appear that way...which is incredibly troubling...




That is correct.



Ville IsopÃ¤Ã¤ said:


> It seems like the brackets indicate a negative number, which would mean CGY is bankrupt and BOS, OTT and SJ project to go bankrupt before the end of the season.




Well, the Flames aren't actually bankrupt.  We're just running a deficit. By my calculations we're easily going to qualify for 3 out of the four endorsements. 

If we finish as predicted at about 2 million in the red, then add in those three endorsements (worth 10.5 million) - then the team will finish the regular season with 8.5 million in the bank. 

Add in two home games (minimum) in the playoffs (1.2 million each, 2.4 mil total) and the Flames are gonna finish the season with a minimum of 10.9 million in the bank, the first time this team has had more than 10 million in the bank since I re-inherited back in '04.



Vaive-Alive said:


> Hmmm - was wondering why I woke up and my season's end balance was projected to be in the red. I thought the funds had been removed. C'est la vie. There are ways to deal with this.




I havent looked closely, but I'm sure with teams like the Bruins its the same scenario.


----------



## Dryden

thought we weren't allowed to run deficits?


----------



## MatthewFlames

Dryden said:


> thought we weren't allowed to run deficits?




Well I certainly didn't intend to. I had 7+ mil when the season started and I signed up for endorsements - so I've gone into the negative as the season has gone on. I'll leave it up to the Admin group to determine the punishments if I've broken the rules...


----------



## Vagrant

I would just like to state as a guy with a low payroll and $16 million in the bank, I would be willing to help out if possible regarding a team needing cash. I forget what the maximum cash transfer is for a trade, but I could stand to spare a few million for picks or prospects if anybody was so inclined.


----------



## Ohio Jones

Vagrant said:


> I would just like to state as a guy with a low payroll and $16 million in the bank, I would be willing to help out if possible regarding a team needing cash. I forget what the maximum cash transfer is for a trade, but I could stand to spare a few million for picks or prospects if anybody was so inclined.




Technically we don't permit cash trades, any more than the NHL does. That said cash can be a component of a trade, up to a maximum of $1 million. It just can't be the only, or even the primary, component.

Having said that, I may be in touch.


----------



## Vagrant

I could also stand to take some salary back, of course. Cap space and money can be a pretty neat commodity.


----------



## Tampa GM

Blake Kessel has now scored 30 points as a defenseman in NCAA. 1.0M$ coming my way


----------



## Ohio Jones

Bah, I spoke too soon. Even though both Stepan and Smith earned their endorsement targets while property of the Columbus Blue Jackets (at the WJC), both players have been traded, so now I need two more players to reach Mountain Dew-qualifying milestones this season. Leading candidates are:

- Freshman *G Mike Lee* currently sits just outside the top-10 in save percentage for St. Cloud State
- *D Charles-Olivier Roussel* has an outside chance of hitting 60 points... more importantly, he currently sits 6th among blueliners
- *F Gabriel Dumont* won't hit 100 points, but has a shot at sneaking into the top 5 in QMJHL scoring

So hopefully two of those guys can hit their targets, and I can recoup the $2 million in endorsement cash I sent packing in trades this week.


----------



## Dr.Sens(e)

I think we've allowed negative balances in exceptional situations before, but any team with a negative balance - or poised to dip into the red - should be acting quite urgently to shed some salary and get back in black.

While teams may get back in black ultimately based on endorsements and playoffs (Maybe), the reality is teams are not supposed to run in the red, with the risk of losing the franchise. Now given we have had some oddities this year on timing of things - and it is a new sim after all - some flexibility makes sense, but at the same time I don't think it should just be considered a given that negatives are 'ok until the end of the year'. After all, teams had to know these withdrawals were coming. 

The one idea discussed in past was that if an endorsement had already been earned, then perhaps that could be paid out, but that was just a discussion point. But I'm going to suggest the opposite - if a team spent money on Endorsements at the beginning of the year - only to go into the red - that money should be immediately forfeited to get the team back in black as required (with the appropriate refund penalty). These teams had to know they were running a risky game and given we don't have a bank to take loans from, these teams are actually not able to pay their players right now. Something for the admin team to consider.


----------



## spintheblackcircle

Wild GM said:


> Minn only signs for the following:
> 
> 
> Local Radio Network Deal
> Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 75% capacity.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $2,000,000




I'm an idiot. How did I not sign up for Mtn Dew? Deschamps, McNabb, Popov and Alexandrov will all earn the bonus had I signed up.


----------



## Brock

MatthewFlames said:


> Your points are fair enough Nick, but I can honestly say that as a GM who has been fiscally responsible over endorsements over the last few years (only 1 last year, the Mountain Dew) if I was to withdraw from all mine this year then I'll probably just quit.




Whoa, Whoa, Mr. Kershaw. Nobody needs to quit. 

I do think it is about time we talked about this on the admin board. I've got some time this afternoon and I'll be sure to put forward my proposal, which definitely does not include you quitting.


----------



## Tampa GM

Another million coming my way, Sedlacek finish 3rd in savings in Czech Republic.

1. Dusan Salficky HC Sparta Praha 1 2.00 .956 
2. Dusan Salficky HC Plzen 9 1.86 .931 
3. Sasu Hovi HC Kometa Brno 26 2.30 .930 
4. Jakub Sedlacek HC Zlin 44 2.25 .927 

The guy at 1 and 2 is the same one so Sedlacek is 3rd


----------



## RedWingsLegacy

Or there just really awsome twins with the same name who play goal


----------



## Ohio Jones

Ohio Jones said:


> Bah, I spoke too soon. Even though both Stepan and Smith earned their endorsement targets while property of the Columbus Blue Jackets (at the WJC), both players have been traded, so now I need two more players to reach Mountain Dew-qualifying milestones this season. Leading candidates are:
> 
> - Freshman *G Mike Lee* currently sits just outside the top-10 in save percentage for St. Cloud State
> - *D Charles-Olivier Roussel* has an outside chance of hitting 60 points... more importantly, he currently sits 6th among blueliners
> - *F Gabriel Dumont* won't hit 100 points, but has a shot at sneaking into the top 5 in QMJHL scoring
> 
> So hopefully two of those guys can hit their targets, and I can recoup the $2 million in endorsement cash I sent packing in trades this week.




Columbus is pleased to report that, with the conclusion of the QMJHL regular season, we have achieved another Mountain Dew/Due milestone:

Unheralded forward Gabriel Dumont is the QMJHL's second-highest scorer, with 90 points for _Les Voltigeurs du Drummondville_. Congratulations, Gabriel!

http://lhjmq.qc.ca/lang_en/index.ph...=&seasonSubType=&report=PlayersLeadersGeneral

With Andre Petersson and Jerome Flaake both earning endorsements at the WJC, that makes 3 Mountain Dew/Due endorsements met for Columbus. Three additional targets were met during the season by Derek Stepan and Brendan Smith, but both were traded at the deadline.

Still, 3 out of 4 ain't bad!


----------



## SPG

CHL:
- Forward with more than 100 points or top 5 in *league scoring*.
- Defenceman with more than 60 points or top 5 in defenseman.
- Goalie who finishes in the top 3 in either GAA or SV %.
- Any player who wins one of the following awards: Most Outstanding Player, Defenseman of the Year, Goaltender of the Year, Rookie of the Year, Playoff MVP, or Overage Player of the Year

Is this for the entire CHL, or top 5 in individual leagues?


----------



## Dryden

individual leagues


----------



## Default101

freakin Calvert got 99 points.. lol he had to put up 20 points in his last 7 games to top the 100 mark.. the freakin guy got 16 points in 7 games.. unbelieveable.. great effort, but still enough for an endorsement, same with Elliott who put up 65 points for the first two..

The next two come from the AHL with Tyler Ennis' 65 points as a rookie will give him not only the scoring title, all-star game, but surely a few other accolades before the season is over, Jonathan Blum has 35 points, and Mark Katic was named to the all-star team, so put it in any order, none of these guys are leaving the desert, unless an extreme offer comes up, so Phoenix has been assured the 4M max.


----------



## Dryden

Interesting question I have about the Mountain Dew Award. Mike Hoffman was a prospect on my team that I traded on March 23rd to the hated Sean K and his HFNHL Vancouver Canucks. The QMJHL season ended on March 14th and he was named league MVP on March 31st. 

Since the trade fell right in the middle of him being named MVP and the season ending does Sean K get the right to claim the Mountain Dew award or can I do so?

$1,000,000 is a lot of money that I could use.


----------



## Ville Isopaa

Dryden said:


> Interesting question I have about the Mountain Dew Award. Mike Hoffman was a prospect on my team that I traded on March 23rd to the hated Sean K and his HFNHL Vancouver Canucks. The QMJHL season ended on March 14th and he was named league MVP on March 31st.
> 
> Since the trade fell right in the middle of him being named MVP and the season ending does Sean K get the right to claim the Mountain Dew award or can I do so?
> 
> $1,000,000 is a lot of money that I could use.




If I recall correctly, neither gets to claim it. The prospect has to be on the same teams prospect list during the whole HFNHL-season, from signing the endorsement deal to the payout of the endorsement money at the end of the season. Reason behind this is to prevent trading of MD-money to other teams.


----------



## Ohio Jones

Ville IsopÃ¤Ã¤ said:


> If I recall correctly, neither gets to claim it. The prospect has to be on the same teams prospect list during the whole HFNHL-season, from signing the endorsement deal to the payout of the endorsement money at the end of the season. Reason behind this is to prevent trading of MD-money to other teams.




That's correct, I'm afraid, and it cost me two endorsements myself this year, when I traded Stepan and Smith, both of whom has earned endorsements prior to being traded.

Believe me, I could use the money too...


----------



## Ohio Jones

Columbus finally earned Mountain Dew endorsement #4 when Wisconsin Senior Blake Geoffrion was named the winner of the 2010 Hobey Baker Award for the top player in college hockey.

http://www.tsn.ca/nhl/story/?id=317351

EDIT: Geoffrion's stellar NCAA career ended with a disappointing crash last night as his Wisconsin Badgers got manhandled in the National Championship game, losing out to Boston College in a 5-0 rout. Jackets prospects Geoffrion (SR), Ryan McDonagh (JR) and Justin Schultz (FR), along with former Jackets Derek Stepan (SO) and Brendan Smith (JR), were baffled by BC's astounding defensive commitment in getting into shooting lanes and blocking no fewer than 18 Badgers shots. The crushing loss will no doubt leave a sour taste in Geoffrion's mouth as his thoughts now turn to his pro career. He should sign this week, but (AFAIK) he won't be eligible to dress for Nashville in the upcoming NHL playoffs. He should, however, be able to join the Milwaukee Admirals in the Calder Cup Playoffs, which would be a great introduction to the rigours of the pro game. After last night's loss, it will be interesting to see whether highly regarded underclassmen McDonagh and Smith choose to come back for one last kick at the National Championship, or make the jump themselves to the pro ranks.


----------



## SPG

Ohio Jones said:


> Columbus finally earned Mountain Dew endorsement #4 when Wisconsin Senior Blake Geoffrion was named the winner of the 2010 Hobey Baker Award for the top player in college hockey.
> 
> http://www.tsn.ca/nhl/story/?id=317351
> 
> EDIT: Geoffrion's stellar NCAA career ended with a disappointing crash last night as his Wisconsin Badgers got manhandled in the National Championship game, losing out to Boston College in a 5-0 rout. Jackets prospects Geoffrion (SR), Ryan McDonagh (JR) and Justin Schultz (FR), along with former Jackets Derek Stepan (SO) and Brendan Smith (JR), were baffled by BC's astounding defensive commitment in getting into shooting lanes and blocking no fewer than 18 Badgers shots. The crushing loss will no doubt leave a sour taste in Geoffrion's mouth as his thoughts now turn to his pro career. He should sign this week, but (AFAIK) he won't be eligible to dress for Nashville in the upcoming NHL playoffs. He should, however, be able to join the Milwaukee Admirals in the Calder Cup Playoffs, which would be a great introduction to the rigours of the pro game. After last night's loss, it will be interesting to see whether highly regarded underclassmen McDonagh and Smith choose to come back for one last kick at the National Championship, or make the jump themselves to the pro ranks.




I think your endorsement was met when Geoffrion was nominated for the Hobey Baker.

I was surprised with the way the game turned out. Thought Wisconsin would have put up more of a fight...which I guess they did until the 3rd, but I expected a closer final score.


----------



## Ohio Jones

SPG said:


> I think your endorsement was met when Geoffrion was nominated for the Hobey Baker.




True enough... but I was so busy with the new job, I didn't realize he'd been nominated until after he won! 



SPG said:


> I was surprised with the way the game turned out. Thought Wisconsin would have put up more of a fight...which I guess they did until the 3rd, but I expected a closer final score.




I think everyone was surprised, even Boston College. It's definitely going to cast a pall over what was otherwise a terrifically successful season.


----------



## HFNHL Commish

Sometimes you need to fail before succeeding. Mike Eaves is a great coach, and if the underclassmen like Stepan and McDonagh return with a chip on their shoulder, the Badgers will be one of the teams to beat next season. Stark contrast is BU, which had a down year after winning a championship, and now all of the underclassmen are getting out of town (save Warsofsky).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hossa

HFNHL Commish said:


> Sometimes you need to fail before succeeding. Mike Eaves is a great coach, and if the underclassmen like Stepan and McDonagh return with a chip on their shoulder, the Badgers will be one of the teams to beat next season. Stark contrast is BU, which had a down year after winning a championship, and now all of the underclassmen are getting out of town (save Warsofsky).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




Warsofsky for Hobey Baker, 2011?


----------



## Ohio Jones

Ohio Jones said:


> The Columbus Blue Jackets commit to the following endorsement deals:
> *
> OLN (90% Capacity)*
> Cost: $2.0 M
> Potential Payout: $5.5 M




*ACHIEVED: 91.1%
http://www.hfnhl.com/2010/HFNHL1-TeamFinance.html#BlueJackets
Payout: $5 million*




Ohio Jones said:


> *Mountain Due/Dew  (Prospect achievements)*
> Cost: $1 M
> Potential Payout: $4 M




*ACHIEVED - all 4 (Flaake; Petersson; Dumont; Geoffrion - see post above)
PAYOUT: $4 million

*
*Total PAYOUT: $9 million*


Now bring on that playoff revenue!


----------



## MatthewFlames

MatthewFlames said:


> 1. CBC “Hockey Night In Canada” Deal
> Canadian Teams Only
> Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 90% capacity.
> Cost Fee: $2,000,000
> Revenue: $5,000,000
> Bonus: $500 000 (If team averages 95% capacity)




Sadly the Flames end up with attendance of 94.9% (can we round up...) so we miss the bonus.

*REVENUE: $5,000,000*



> 2. Synergy
> Criteria: Team must improve by 20 points or more from the previous regular season
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $2,500,000
> Bonus: $1,000,000 (30 points or more improvement)




The Flames miss out on the 30 point bonus by only 5 points. Happy we made this. Improved from 79 points to 104 points.

*REVENUE: $2,500,000*



> 3. Ford Motor Company
> Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a .500 or better home record.
> Cost Fee: $1,500,000
> Revenue: $3,000,000




Flames went 25-11 at home.

*REVENUE: $3,000,000*



> 4. Molson Beer
> Canadian Teams Only
> Criteria: Team must have a FORWARD who scores 40 or more goals in the regular season.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $3,000,000




WITHDRAWN.


*TOTAL REVENUE (thankfully): $10,500,000*



Ohio Jones said:


> Now bring on that playoff revenue!




AMEN!


----------



## Brock

Brock said:


> Florida Panthers sign up for the following endorsements:
> 
> 1. ABC Sports Deal
> Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 80% capacity.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $2,500,000




Florida finishes with an attendance of 91.85%.

Revenue = $2,500,000



Brock said:


> 2. CCM
> Criteria: Team must either finish first in their division or have 55 wins.
> Cost Fee: $2,000,000
> Revenue: $4,000,000




Florida finishes first in their division.

Revenue = $4,000,000



Brock said:


> 3. Energizer Battery
> Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a power play percentage of 16% or one of top 5 power play units.
> Cost Fee: $1,500,000
> Revenue: $3,500,000




NOT MET



Brock said:


> 4. PowerAde
> Playerâ€™s team CANNOT endorse Pepsi Cola Company
> Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who scores 25 or more goals in the regular season.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $2,500,000




Mike Richards scores 28.

Revenue = $2,500,000
*
Total Revenue = $9,000,000*


----------



## Dr.Sens(e)

For the Blues:



Dr.Sens(e) said:


> OLN (90% attendance) $2 million commit / $5 million payout.



*
Achieved - Blues attendance 91.2%. $5 million.*



Dr.Sens(e) said:


> KOHO (home ice advantage in 1st round of playoffs) $2 million commit / $4 million payout.




Did not achieve. Lucky to make the bloody playoffs.



Dr.Sens(e) said:


> GM (road record of .500 or better) $1 million commit / $3 million payout.




Did not achieve. Had it, but limped down the stretch to miss by a few games.



Dr.Sens(e) said:


> Mountaind Due (Prospect achievements) $1 million commit / $4 million payout.




*Achieved. $4 million. *

Lars Eller, Ben Maxwell and Jan Mursak all had more than 40 points in the AHL this year.

In Europe, Roman Josi had more than 20 points in the Swiss league, while Niclas Lucenius took off this year with 46 points in the Finish Elite league.

*Total payout for the Blues of $9 million*.


----------



## Canuck09

Canuck09 said:


> The Oilers would like to sign up for the following...
> 
> CBC â€œHockey Night In Canadaâ€ Deal
> Canadian Teams Only
> Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 90% capacity.
> Cost Fee: $2,000,000
> Revenue: $5,000,000
> Bonus: $500 000 (If team averages 95% capacity)




Finished with 95.2% attendance, met the base and bonus endorsement!
Revenue: $5,500,000



Canuck09 said:


> PowerAde
> Playerâ€™s team CANNOT endorse Pepsi Cola Company
> Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who scores 25 or more goals in the regular season.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $2,500,000




Withdrew from mid-season.



Canuck09 said:


> Gatorade
> Playerâ€™s team CANNOT endorse Coca-Cola Company
> Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who has 35 or more assists in the regular season.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $2,500,000




Fail! Stastny finished with 33 assists. 

*Total revenue for the Oilers: $5,500,000*


----------



## Default101

> PowerAde
> Player’s team CANNOT endorse Pepsi Cola Company
> Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who scores 25 or more goals in the regular season.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $2,500,000




I did not achieve this as Phil Kessel reached 22 Goals this season.

Total: -$1,000,000



> Mountain Due
> Eligibility:
> 1/ the player must be 21 years or younger as of Sept 30th, 2009.
> 2/ the player must have played in less than 40 NHL games during their career
> 3/ the player must remain unsigned and on the team’s prospect list
> Criteria: Must have a prospect who accomplishes one of the following:



Fee: $1 million
Revenue: $1 million per player qualified (limit of one award per individual player and to a maximum of $4 million)
[/QUOTE]

*#1 - Mark Katic *
- Any player winning rookie of the year, *being selected for an all star team*, or being selected for the all rookie team
http://www.tsn.ca/ahl/story/?id=304068

*#2 - Tyler Ennis*
- Forward with more than 40 points in the AHL (How bout 65 Pts?)
http://theahl.com/stats/player.php?id=3245

*#3 - Jonathon Blum*
- Defenceman with more than 30 points in the AHL (How bout 41 Pts?)
http://theahl.com/stats/player.php?id=3190

*#4 - Matt Calvert or Stefan Elliott*
- Forward with more than 100 points or top 5 in league scoring.
- Defenceman with more than 30 points or top 5 in defenseman scoring 
Both Finished 4th (Calvert in league, Elliott in defencemen, plus Elliott had 65pts.)

http://whl.ca/stats/statdisplay.php...ason_id=234&league_id=26&lastActive=&confId=0

http://whl.ca/stats/statdisplay.php...eagueId=26&lastActive=&singleSeason=&confId=0

Total Revenue: $4,000,000
Cost: $1,000,000

*Final Total: $2,000,000

Total Revenue: $4,000,000*


----------



## Ville Isopaa

For Colorado:



Ville IsopÃ¤Ã¤ said:


> OLN Deal
> American Teams Only
> Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 90% capacity.
> Cost Fee: $2,000,000
> Revenue: $5,000,000



- Avs finish with 92,09% attendance.



Ville IsopÃ¤Ã¤ said:


> KOHO
> Criteria: Team must make the playoffs and have home ice advantage in 1st round.
> Cost Fee: $2,000,000
> Revenue: $0



-Fail!



Ville IsopÃ¤Ã¤ said:


> Gatorade
> Playerâ€™s team CANNOT endorse Coca-Cola Company
> Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who has 35 or more assists in the regular season.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $2,500,000



- Crosby, BÃ¤ckstrÃ¶m and Filppula all had +35 assists. Too bad it only counts once.



Ville IsopÃ¤Ã¤ said:


> Mountain Due
> Fee: $1 million
> Revenue: $4 million



- Jonas Enlund (1987-11-3), 49 points in 58 SM-Liiga games.
- Logan Couture (1989-3-28), 53 points in 42 AHL games. 
- Tyson Barrie (1991-7-26), 72 points in 63 WHL games as a defenseman.
- Robin Lehner (1991-7-24), 3rd in save % among goalies in the OHL with .918.



Ville IsopÃ¤Ã¤ said:


> Total cost: 6,000,000
> Total revenue: 11,500,000


----------



## Vaive-Alive

Vaive-Alive said:


> For the Bruins:
> 
> OLN Deal
> American Teams Only
> Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 90% capacity.
> Cost Fee: $2,000,000
> Revenue: $5,000,000
> Bonus: $500 000 (If team averages 95% capacity)
> 
> 3. Ford Motor Company
> Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a .500 or better home record.
> Cost Fee: $1,500,000
> Revenue: $3,000,000
> 
> 5. Pepsi Cola
> American Teams Only
> Criteria: Team must have a winning record against their conference.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $2,000,000
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> GM Kruegs




ALL ACHIEVED:

OLN: 90.6% avg. attendance
Ford Motor Company: *24* wins, 12 losses, 1 overtime win, 0 overtime losses, 1 shootout win, 3 shootout losses.
Pepsi Cola: *28* wins, 19 losses, 1 overtime win, 0 overtime losses, 1 shoot-out win 

TOTAL PAYOUT: 10 Million


----------



## SPG

SPG said:


> RANGERS
> 
> 4. ABC Sports Deal
> Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 80% capacity.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $2,500,000




Requirements met. The Rangers averaged 16,582 fans/game. 91.11%
http://www.hfnhl.com/2010/HFNHL1-TeamFinance.html#Rangers



> Gatorade
> 
> Player’s team CANNOT endorse Coca-Cola Company
> Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who has 35 or more assists in the regular season.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $2,500,000




Canceled mid-season. I didn't pay attention to see if the 500k was credited back or not, but I assume it was. 



> Mountain *Dew*
> Eligibility:
> 1/ the player must be 21 years or younger as of Sept 30th, 2009.
> 2/ the player must have played in less than 40 NHL games during their career
> 3/ the player must remain unsigned and on the team’s prospect list




2 players met the MD requirements:

Carl Hagelin put up 50 points in NCAA
http://www.hockeydb.com/ihdb/stats/pdisplay.php?pid=105390

Shawn Lalonde was 5th in scoring for OHL defensemen.
http://www.ontariohockeyleague.com/...leagueId=1&lastActive=&singleSeason=&confId=0

Colin Wilson would have easily passed the AHL required numbers, but was called up just before the Olympic break - and performed well at the NHL level.

*Revenue:
ABC Sports - $2,500,000
Mountain Dew - $2,000,000
TOTAL: $4,500,000*

I would have liked to have had at least a couple more playoff home game payouts, but with the couple home games I did have and the extra $4.5M, The Rangers bank account looks to be $21,646,608 - the best it has looked in _*years*_!


----------



## Hossa

Hossa said:


> Canucks sign up for the following endorsements:
> 
> 3. TSN “Total Sports Network” Deal
> Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 85% capacity.
> Cost Fee: $1,500,000
> Revenue: $3,500,000
> 
> 4. Bauer
> Canadian Teams Only
> Criteria: Team must make the playoffs and win 1st round series.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $2,500,000
> 
> PowerAde
> Player’s team CANNOT endorse Pepsi Cola Company
> Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who scores 25 or more goals in the regular season.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $2,500,000
> 
> 2. GM Motor Company
> Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a .500 or better road record.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $3,000,000
> 
> 
> Total Cost: $4,500,000
> Total Revenue: $11,500,000




TSN: 87.00% - *Achieved*

Bauer: *Achieved*

Powerade: Evgeni Malkin, 39 goals - *Achieved*

GM Motors: 25-14-0-1-0-1 - *Achieved*


Canucks payout: *$11,500,000*

With the endorsements met, and the first round over, the Canucks have now broken even for the season.


----------



## PasiK

PasiK said:


> Broadcast Deals
> 
> 4. ABC Sports Deal
> Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 80% capacity.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $2,500,000
> 
> 3. NIKE
> American Teams Only
> Criteria: Team must make the playoffs and win 1st round series.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $2,500,000
> 
> 3. Master Lock
> Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a penalty kill percentage of 87% or top 5 penalty killing unit.
> Cost Fee: $1,500,000
> Revenue: $3,500,000
> 
> PowerAde
> Playerâ€™s team CANNOT endorse Pepsi Cola Company
> Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who scores 25 or more goals in the regular season.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $2,500,000
> 
> Total cost: 4,500,000
> Total revenue: 11,000,000




ABC Sports Deal - Avg attendance 15,248 - 86.82% - ACHIEVED

NIKE - Flames drop Sharks in round one, not achieved

Master Lock - Bought out

PowerAde - Blake Wheeler 26+3=57 - ACHIEVED

Total Reveneue - 5mil


----------



## HFNHL Canadiens

Kowalchuk said:


> Montreal will signs up for....
> 
> Mountain Dew
> Fee: $1 million
> Revenue: $1 million per player qualified (limit of one award per individual player and to a maximum of $4 million)
> 
> *1. Keaton Ellerby: played in the AHL all-star game
> http://theahl.com/2010-canadian-ahl-all-star-team-announced-p139779
> 
> 2. Braden Holtby: Top 5 in the AHL in GAA
> http://theahl.com/stats/statdisplay...leagueId=4&lastActive=&singleSeason=&confId=0
> 
> 3. Bud Holloway: More then 40pts in the AHL
> http://theahl.com/stats/player.php?id=2418
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Gatorade
> Playerâ€™s team CANNOT endorse Coca-Cola Company
> Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who has 35 or more assists in the regular season.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $2,500,000
> 
> Total Cost: $2 million
> Total Revenue: $6.5 million
> 
> *Fail!: Travis Zajac 2 assists off *




Total Revenue: 3M

It is too bad there is not a WHC Mountain Dew endorsement or else I still would have Kreider in the running for that fourth Mountain Dew endorsement.


----------



## Ohio Jones

Kowalchuk said:


> Total Revenue: 3M
> 
> It is too bad there is not a WHC Mountain Dew endorsement or else I still would have Kreider in the running for that fourth Mountain Dew endorsement.




There are WJC categories in the Mountain Dew - a player who leads his team in scoring, or who is selected to the all-tournament team. Unfortunately, neither will help you with Kreider.


----------



## ThrashersGM

ThrashersGM said:


> The Thrashers would like to sign up for the following Endorsements.
> 
> 5. Synergy
> Criteria: Team must improve by 20 points or more from the previous regular season
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $2,500,000
> Bonus: $1,000,000 (30 points or more improvement)
> 
> PowerAde
> Playerâ€™s team CANNOT endorse Pepsi Cola Company
> Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who scores 25 or more goals in the regular season.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $2,500,000
> 
> Total Cost: $2,000,000
> Potential Revenue: $6,000,000




Synergy - Fail only a 10 point improvement over last year.

PowerAde - Success - Stamkos scores 36 goals in his rookie season!

Total Revenue 2,500,000


----------



## SPG

Ohio Jones said:


> There are WJC categories in the Mountain Dew - a player who leads his team in scoring, or who is selected to the all-tournament team. Unfortunately, neither will help you with Kreider.




He's talking about the World Championships. Kreider made the roster. 

Maybe for next season, any player 21 or under that makes a roster could be rewarded through the Mountain Dew endorsement?


----------



## kasper11

kasper11 said:


> 2. OLN Deal
> PowerAde
> Playerâ€™s team CANNOT endorse Pepsi Cola Company
> Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who scores 25 or more goals in the regular season.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $2,500,000
> Teams:
> 
> 1. Ford Motor Company
> Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a .500 or better home record.
> Cost Fee: $1,500,000
> Revenue: $3,000,000
> Teams:




Vanek scored 28.
http://www.hfnhl.com/2010/HFNHL1-TeamScoring.html#Devils

Team finished 23-18 at home.
http://www.hfnhl.com/2010/HFNHL1-TeamStats.html

Total payout: $5,500,000


----------



## HFNHL Commish

SPG said:


> He's talking about the World Championships. Kreider made the roster.
> 
> Maybe for next season, any player 21 or under that makes a roster could be rewarded through the Mountain Dew endorsement?




I dunno...I mean, it's nice when your player performs well at the WCs and everything, but these days I question how seriously the major NHL-player-producing countries take the WCs, especially in an Olympic year. The rosters are almost more determined by who DOESN'T want to play in the tournament than who does. I love Chris Krieder, and I certainly don't intend to slight the kid, but this seems less a major achievement and more a gift-wrapped opportunity. 

All of that said, were he to make the All-Tourney team, I think that should qualify for the MD endorsement.


----------



## Wildman

*NYI Endorsement Deal*

Team improved by 59 points - Payout $3.5M

Average attendance was over 85% - Payout $3.5M
http://www.hfnhl.com/2010/HFNHL1-TeamFinance.html#Islanders


Two mountain Dew were achieved - Payout $2M

Luke Pither was third in OHL scoring
Chris Carrozzi has 2nd best GAA in OHL
http://www.ontariohockeyleague.com/...season_id=38&league_id=1&lastActive=&confId=0


Total Payout - $9M


----------



## Dryden

ABC Sports Deal (80% capacity)

Cost Fee: $1,000,000 

Revenue: $2,500,000 

*Achieved 16,321 - 82.78%* Blackhawks Finance Page

Mountain Due 

Cost $1,000,000 

Achieved $1,000,000

Jonathan Bernier #1 in SV% in AHL or #2 in G.A.A

*Total cost $2,000,000 Payout $3,500,000*


----------



## HFNHL Commish

HFNHL Commish said:


> I dunno...I mean, it's nice when your player performs well at the WCs and everything, but these days I question how seriously the major NHL-player-producing countries take the WCs, especially in an Olympic year. The rosters are almost more determined by who DOESN'T want to play in the tournament than who does. I love Chris Krieder, and I certainly don't intend to slight the kid, but this seems less a major achievement and more a gift-wrapped opportunity.
> 
> All of that said, were he to make the All-Tourney team, I think that should qualify for the MD endorsement.




Leave it to Team USA to go and solidify my case by blowing a game to Denmark.


----------



## HFNHL Commish

HFNHL Commish said:


> All of that said, were he to make the All-Tourney team, I think that should qualify for the MD endorsement.




MPS made the WC All-Tourney team. Yeah, I knew what I was talking about. ;-)


----------



## The old geezer

Detroit Endorsements:

What a freakin' miserable performance. Lundqvist slumps at the end of the season just enough to miss his endorsement and injuries to Giroux in the second half cost him a shot at the the Nike endorsement.

Only one achieved.

ABC Sports Deal:
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 80% capacity.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
http://www.hfnhl.com/2010/HFNHL1-TeamFinance.html#RedWings


----------



## MatthewFlames

UPDATED TO HERE June 3, 2010


----------



## Fan.At

Predators Endorsements achieved:
ABC Sports Deal: 
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 80% capacity.
Achieved: Average Attendance - %	15,397 - 89.97%
Payout: 2,5m

2. PowerAde
Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who scores 25 or more goals in the regular season.
Achieved: Corey Perry 26g
Payout: 2,5m

3. Mountain Due
Sami Vatanen scored 30 points in the FEL
Jacob MarkstrÃ¶m 1st in save percentage in the SEL (92,72%)
Kyle Turris 63 points in the AHL
Dustin Jeffrey 71 points in the AHL
Payout: 4m

total payout: 9m


----------



## HFNHL Commish

Anaheim Ducks Endorsements Achieved:

ABC Sports Deal
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 80% capacity.
*Achieved!*: Average Attendance of 16,073 - 93.59%
Payout: $2,500,000

Mountain Due
Eligibility:
1/ the player must be 21 years or younger as of Sept 30th, 2009.
2/ the player must have played in less than 40 NHL games during their career
3/ the player must remain unsigned and on the teamâ€™s prospect list
Criteria: Must have a prospect who accomplishes one of the following:
*Achieved!*: $1 million per player qualified (limit of one award per individual player and to a maximum of $4 million)

*P.K. Subban:* 53 points in the AHL
*Taylor Beck:* 4th in OHL scoring with 93 points
*Martin Jones:* Goaltender of the Year in the WHL
*Michal Repik:* 53 points in the AHL
Payout: $4,000,000

_Total payout_: $6,500,000


----------



## MatthewFlames

Updated


----------



## TorontoGM

Toronto's Endorsement

1. CBC “Hockey Night In Canada” Deal
Canadian Teams Only
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 90% capacity.
Cost Fee: $2,000,000
Revenue: $5,000,000
Bonus: $500 000 (If team averages 95% capacity)

Toronto had a attendance of 90.81%
http://www.hfnhl.com/2010/HFNHL1-TeamFinance.html

Payout $5,000,000

Thanks


----------

